# ¿Porque mis motores a paso unipolares tienen un alto consumo de corriente?



## SunLight (Ago 27, 2015)

Acabo de armar una fuente de alimentación de 30 volts para mis motores a paso construiré un cnc, todo esta bien hasta ahí, pero tengo un problema mis motores dicen consumir 3.35 Amperes y están consumiendo hasta 8!, hice un driver con mosfet irfz44 poniéndolo en saturación, no se que es lo que ocurre, también lo probé con una fuente atx aunque solo me provee 12v y mis motores están consumiendo 4 Amperes, no les puse los diodos de protección, y eso me consumía, cuando se los puse consumieron 8 A. y empezó a sacar humo(los diodos), se los quite y continua consumiendo 4 A. con la fuente de 12v, que creen que este ocurriendo? este es el esquema que estoy montando:http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-motorapasos-9454285.html


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 27, 2015)

No crees que estarían dañados los diodos? No los habrás puesto al revés sin querer? No estarán dañadas las bobinas? 

Podrías mostrarnos una foto de tu montaje? 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

Cual es el driver ? Tiene tiempo muerto ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 27, 2015)

ley de ohm , mide las bobinas de los motores , ver cuanto miden y les haces pasar la corriente

la gente solo mete voltaje a lo bestia olvidandose de la pobre ley de ohm que hasta abandonada esta


----------



## SunLight (Ago 27, 2015)

asi lo tengo montado y en las bobinas mide de impedancia entre la comun y la bobina A,A-,B,B-  1.2-1.3 ohms


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 27, 2015)

perfecto tus bobinas miden digamos 1.2 ohms

*¿que voltaje necesitan para que circulen 3.3 A?*

no le metas voltaje a lo bestia puedes rebentar todo

aparte 

con 3.3A un transistor TIP41C estaria perfecto digamos que el voltaje que necesita el motor "*debes encontrarlo con ley de ohm *" y 3.3A 
esta bastante sobrado 

el tip41C soporta 6A en IC de saturacion y 60V

no digo que le metas 60V debes encontrar el voltaje de los motores


----------



## SunLight (Ago 28, 2015)

Así es como físicamente lo tengo uso un pic para controlar los pulsos en los transistores le quite los diodos de proteccion en las bobinas porque aumentaba mi consumo a 8A y quemaba los diodos.








apenas vi tu mensaje trilo disculpa pero entonces ya entendí no dan el voltaje porque hay que encontrarlo, muchas gracias de veras cuanta razón eres todo un tigre tio jejeje


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 28, 2015)

debo hacer una gareria de tutoriales o un tutorial general de como hacer calculo de motores a pasos 

siempre escribo lo mismo 

pero bueno supongamos que tengo un motor de 15 ohms 
y un puente H que soporta como maximo 1A pero para no reventarlo lo alimentare a 700mA

¿que voltaje le debo meter?

ley de ohm muy facil de primaria

V=IR

V=700mA * 15ohms

V= 10.5V

muy facil ahora debes hacer algo parecido


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola 





SunLight dijo:


> Así es como físicamente lo tengo uso un pic para controlar los pulsos en los transistores le quite los diodos de proteccion en las bobinas porque aumentaba mi consumo a 8A y quemaba los diodos.
> http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-motorapasosunipol-9454420.html
> apenas vi tu mensaje trilo disculpa pero entonces ya entendí no dan el voltaje porque hay que encontrarlo, muchas gracias


  ¿¿¿ podrias subir alguna foto de tus motores ??? yo tengo el mismo problema 





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> debo hacer una gareria de tutoriales o un tutorial general de como hacer calculo de motores a pasos
> 
> siempre escribo lo mismo
> 
> ...


bien amigo TRILO-BYTE !!!! pero el caso mio ., es que la mayoria no tiene una etiqueta., son reciclados y regalados.,  alii habra unos 20., pero tengo mas., y otro tanto de los "redonditos" jejejejejejejeje


----------



## SunLight (Ago 28, 2015)

Mañana te la subo para que ya solo armes jejeje son step syn 103h, pero ya entendiendole no es tan complicado solo debes ver la corriente a la que trabajan y medir la impedancia(resistencia de la bobina al común) y ya que sabes la corriente y la resistencia como dice  TRILO aplicas ley de ohm por ejemplo en mi caso hay un consumo del motor según la parte de atrás del motor de 3.35A, entonces medí la impedancia(resistencia) y me dio 1.2 ohms V=IXR entonces V=3.35*1.2= 4.02 y como es difícil encontrar una fuente de ese voltaje le metí 5, jala bien aunque creo haré un regulador de voltaje para aumentar el tiempo de vida de mi motor


----------



## SunLight (Ago 28, 2015)

Si yo fuera tu les metería de poco a poco voltaje por lo que parece son de 4-5kg de torque por su tamaño , hasta que te de el torque correspondiente. y si tenias razon no se en que estaba pensando trilo :S hay veces que en las cosas mas sencillas es donde me equivoco jajaja :S


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 28, 2015)

aa perfecto ya quedo

si es que la idea es simplemente meter el voltaje correcto para una corriente especifica 
si havia visto que habia que meter 4.96V

que podrian ir perfecto 5V

que un regulador LM7805 y un TIP42C lo pueden dar sin problema alguno o una fuente ATX para mas facil

lo mismo pasa con cualquier motor a pasos generico de las chacharas

medimos sus bobinas

tenemos un puente H a la mano digamos un L298 que soporta 2 A 
digamos que un motor me midio 3 ohms

¿cuanto voltaje le debo meter al puete H?

digamos que soporta 2A pero si yo le meto los 2A se calentara como plancha para no reventarlo le debemos meter unos 1.7A 

y si tenemos la bobina que mide 3 ohms

el voltaje ideal debe ser de 5.1 V que lo podemos dejar en 5V



no pues es que ami tambien me paso 

no conte con eso algo tan simple con un motor de 2 ohms le meti 12v y revente el puente H un pic18f4550 estaba conectado al puerto USB de mi computadora

el pic se achicharro el puente H se evaporo y por milagro mi computadora se salvo

por eso digo que es muy importante tener en cuenta todo esto 

aveces al mejo cazador se le va la liebre


----------



## SunLight (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola locodelafonola aquí están las imágenes de mis motores y también por si a alguien le sirve lo aquí visto y utiliza el mismo motor, el driver es con mosfet con una etapa de aislamiento con 4n25 la tierra de los 4n25 va del lado del colector emisor a la tierra del voltaje con el que se alimentan los motores y la tierra que va del lado del diodo emisor va hacia la tierra del pic, aquí las puse juntas por fines demostrativos, todos los mosfet están en saturacion por lo que hay una muy pequeña perdida de voltaje, la idea de usar mosfet es hacer un control de corriente para hacer micropasos que en eso estoy aún, cuando sepa como realizarlos les avisare por aquí, ya que todos me han ayudado mucho también les ayudare yo, buenas tardes  


​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2015)

¿ Que datos dice en la etiqueta ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 28, 2015)

hola yo tengo uno igual.,(o parecido) me lo regalaron con el driver pero desconozco el voltaje​ el integrado del driver es STK6712BMK4​ aca pongo fotos​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola yo tengo uno igual.,(o parecido) . . .​




Tu motor es bastante mas chico ​


----------



## J2C (Ago 28, 2015)

.



Les dejo un Catalogo de Sanyo Denki - RTA



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 28, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu motor es bastante mas chico


 sep este parece mas "corto" alli compare con un integrado de 40 pines​


----------



## SunLight (Ago 30, 2015)

DC 3.35a LOT NO 02201
1.8 DEG
TYPE 103H7126-1446
FH6-1507 01
SANYO DENKI


----------

